# best easy-access backcountry in europe?



## UKPowder (Apr 28, 2012)

hey guys, me and about 5 mates are planning a snowboarding/skiing trip in europe this christmas, and ive already started thinking about it (lol). which resorts would you say are the best for easy-access backcountry (no guide/heli/limited hiking needed)


----------



## UKPowder (Apr 28, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> In the UK, the Nevis Range in northern Scotland is where it is at....:thumbsup:
> 
> Scotland Back Country
> 
> ...


 that looks amazing! i heard that in scotland the mountains are really bare and all the powder blows off. also would there be enough terrain to stay for a whole week?


----------

